# Nissan Sunny FB13



## sira (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi,

I have nissan FB13 and there is a waterleak on the water pump. water comming through the shaft. replacing the water pump is diffficult job?

please advice me

sira


----------



## BobsN13 (Feb 8, 2009)

Water pumps arent very hard to replace. Take off the fan belts. The water pump is usualy held on with allen key bolts but be carfull as they are usualy rusted tight.

Pull out the old, in with the new, reverse the proceedure, and bobs your uncle.


----------

